# Veritas tools



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I ordered some brass ferrules on line and found these simple shapers that match the taper. Seems like a good combination so far.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah nice! I have one of those tenon cutters and they work well. Just like sharpening a pencil. It is a bit of a workout but well worth it.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I discovered a niffty little trick. With these thin little standard ferrules, you can drop the one you want to use into the cutter and mark where the end stops, then go an extra 1/8 inch or so with the stick and the bevel comes out just about perfect.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

they look handy tools ,would save a lot of time shaping the shank end


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That would be a nice set to have. I had not seen those before. I could only fine them at Lee Valley. Veratis makes some nice tools. I have a set of their wonder pup bench clamps I use mostly when doing relief carving.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice tool but it would cost£100 per set. I ask myself can I justify the cost? and how often would I use them


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I hesitated for a long time after I found these. I was actually trying to figure out how to make one because I didn't know anyone sold one, then the price held me off for a good while but in the end I'm a fool for a cool tool. You could probably look closely at the sizes and get by with just one if your shanks run close to the same size


----------

